# Lucee



## Paymaster (Dec 11, 2016)

Lucee is so cold natured!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2016)

She sure is pretty Pay.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2016)

What a beauty,,,, here's our Lucy,,,,red cattle dog,,,,


----------

